# Hatsune Miku Project Mirai DX



## milkyi (Aug 18, 2015)

The demo is out now for NA ^-^, if anyone is interested I'm super hyped for this game, I hope my 3DS can speed up the download right now xD


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> The demo is out now for NA ^-^, if anyone is interested I'm super hyped for this game, I hope my 3DS can speed up the download right now xD



I don't get it.  What is this game about??  Like what do you actually do in it.  I know what Hatsune Miku is, but don't see how it could translate into a 3DS game.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 19, 2015)

Ryu said:


> I don't get it.  What is this game about??  Like what do you actually do in it.  I know what Hatsune Miku is, but don't see how it could translate into a 3DS game.



It's a rhythm game, you press the buttons in time to the music. Click for an example. 

I've just downloaded the demo, only to find out that the EU demon can only be used once, for some reason it doesn't have 30 uses like most demos do. Is it the same for the NA demo too or do you guys get to use it more?


----------



## Yatogami (Aug 19, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> It's a rhythm game, you press the buttons in time to the music. Click for an example.
> 
> I've just downloaded the demo, only to find out that the EU demon can only be used once, for some reason it doesn't have 30 uses like most demos do. Is it the same for the NA demo too or do you guys get to use it more?



We have 30 uses.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 19, 2015)

Yatogami said:


> We have 30 uses.



huh. So it's just EU that only gets to try it once? That's kind of unfair...


----------



## milkyi (Aug 19, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> huh. So it's just EU that only gets to try it once? That's kind of unfair...



I know, I live in America but, Sega really? If I was in EU I would be super mad.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> It's a rhythm game, you press the buttons in time to the music. Click for an example.




Ah, so it's kind of like Guitar Hero, but with Hatsune Miku and on the 3DS.  Okay then, sounds interesting


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 20, 2015)

I swear, isn't this like the fourth thread?

I don't think TBT's rule against necrobumping old threads is _that_ extreme guys.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> the EU demon can only be used once



those pesky European demons and their highly limited usage


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> those pesky European demons and their highly limited usage




LOL, I read that as demons as well, even though they meant demos.  XD...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 20, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> those pesky European demons and their highly limited usage



Whoops haha I didn't even notice


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2015)

How would demons be European anyway.  LOL....


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 20, 2015)

I tried out the demo last night.

It was really cute and fun, but not my kind of game


----------



## Shadow Star (Aug 21, 2015)

I had my one use of the demo open for pretty much a whole day so I could play until I got a perfect on one of the songs. I got a perfect on LOL -Lots of Laugh- in button mode. I was pleased with myself.

Though I kinda hope the EU's one time use is just a glitch and they fix it (I want 29 more uses!). I mean, not just for the extra uses but I believe in the Japanese release, you could transfer demo data of the game over into the full version. It's not too big a deal if that isn't a thing, but I would like to keep my one perfect. XDD


Tap mode is definitely easier, but I like button mode too. Though, I do keep pressing B when the X appears out of habit. XDD


----------



## milkyi (Aug 21, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> I had my one use of the demo open for pretty much a whole day so I could play until I got a perfect on one of the songs. I got a perfect on LOL -Lots of Laugh- in button mode. I was pleased with myself.
> 
> Though I kinda hope the EU's one time use is just a glitch and they fix it (I want 29 more uses!). I mean, not just for the extra uses but I believe in the Japanese release, you could transfer demo data of the game over into the full version. It's not too big a deal if that isn't a thing, but I would like to keep my one perfect. XDD
> 
> ...



Project Diva Player? xD, Button mode is way more satisfying then touch mode.


----------



## Shadow Star (Aug 21, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Project Diva Player? xD, Button mode is way more satisfying then touch mode.



That obvious? XD Played all of them except the very first Project Diva. It comes a bit more easier to me on Senbonzakura for some reason when I played it (maybe I just know that song better from Project Diva F? So I would know the rhythm a lot better?). It's not too bad for me.... just when I start to lose concentration or the arrows are thrown in as well. That's usually when I screw up. XD

Anyway, I wish I could have more uses on the demo now.... I've pre-ordered the game from Amzon so now all I have to do is wait. XDD


----------



## Olivisigma (Aug 21, 2015)

I want to play the demo but it'll probably let me only use it once.

Not waiting 5 minutes on a demo that I cant use.


----------



## milkyi (Aug 21, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> That obvious? XD Played all of them except the very first Project Diva. It comes a bit more easier to me on Senbonzakura for some reason when I played it (maybe I just know that song better from Project Diva F? So I would know the rhythm a lot better?). It's not too bad for me.... just when I start to lose concentration or the arrows are thrown in as well. That's usually when I screw up. XD
> 
> Anyway, I wish I could have more uses on the demo now.... I've pre-ordered the game from Amzon so now all I have to do is wait. XDD



Lmao, I've never played a Miku game before, but Senbonzakura seems way more easier to me then LOL -lots of laugh-.


----------



## Shadow Star (Aug 22, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Lmao, I've never played a Miku game before, but Senbonzakura seems way more easier to me then LOL -lots of laugh-.



The Project Diva games are really fun to play. I take my psp out with me everywhere to play the older versions of the game.

Senbonzakura is definitely the easier of the two, but they're both super good. Though it makes me wonder how hard we'll find songs like Matryoshka to be when the game comes out. I mean, I've seen videos where people have gotten perfects on the songs on hard.

Also, I've been looking around on other threads on other forums to see their opinions and I'm finding it rather amusing to hear the Project Diva players either joke about the confusion or complain that the game is 'too easy'. To which I can agree in some aspects since the nintendo consoles are aimed more at children and family compared to the PS systems. However, people seem to forget that about 9 or 10 songs will receive a bonus difficulty called 'extra-hard' ....and it does fit the title well I believe. XDDD

But ah, the hype is real now for me. I want to play it now...... XD


----------



## Beardo (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks fun. I'll probably try it


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 24, 2015)

I preordered the game already and just tried the demo. I'm excited


----------



## ibelleS (Aug 24, 2015)

I've played the demo multiple times now and think I enjoy it a little more than HarmoKnight. I like being able to tap the screen instead of the buttons.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Aug 25, 2015)

I've been playing the demo ALOT. I'm super excited!! It's so fun!!


Since I'm getting Happy Home Designer at launch, I'll have to wait until Christmas since I want the physical copy (the AR cards). But I can still play the demo and watch videos!


----------



## himeki (Aug 25, 2015)

as soon as i saw this i genuienly ran to grab my ds

@CommanderLeahShepherd I get 30 uses...


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey guys I got a question cause I am very excited for this game to come out cause I pre-order mines at GameStop. And was wondering for those who pre-order their Hatsune Miku Project Mirai DX if you guys gonna do like concert events with your action figures etc, by using the AR cards that comes with the game XD..


----------



## himeki (Aug 25, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> Hey guys I got a question cause I am very excited for this game to come out cause I pre-order mines at GameStop. And was wondering for those who pre-order their Hatsune Miku Project Mirai DX if you guys gonna do like concert events with your action figures etc, by using the Ar cards that comes with the game XD..



ummmm
no?


----------



## Shadow Star (Aug 25, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> Hey guys I got a question cause I am very excited for this game to come out cause I pre-order mines at GameStop. And was wondering for those who pre-order their Hatsune Miku Project Mirai DX if you guys gonna do like concert events with your action figures etc, by using the Ar cards that comes with the game XD..



If the AR cards come with all versions of the game, i.e meaning that EU get them as well. Then Of Course! Heck, I'd even be using them to get more cute pictures of the vocaloids to spam my tumblr with. XD


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice let me know once you do would like to see your tumblr about it, and I could imagine people will do some sort of mini series of some sort with the AR cards XD..


----------



## Shadow Star (Aug 25, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> Nice let me know once you do would like to see your tumblr about it, and I could imagine people will do some sort of mini series of some sort with the AR cards XD..



I'll be sure to do so. This is only if EU copies get the AR cards as well. If not, I'll just stalk ebay to find some once the game is out. XD


----------



## himeki (Aug 25, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> I'll be sure to do so. This is only if EU copies get the AR cards as well. If not, I'll just stalk ebay to find some once the game is out. XD



Actually, AR cards work by detecting any image-you can print them out yourself~


----------



## Olivisigma (Aug 25, 2015)

This is flippin epic man!

AND ITS COMING TO FLIPPIN EUROPE!

I don't care if I have to wait a extra 3 days...

I'm getting this game!


----------



## Shadow Star (Aug 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Actually, AR cards work by detecting any image-you can print them out yourself~



*gasp* New information has been revealed to me! I guess that'll be my backup plan if the cards aren't there. XD



Olivisigma said:


> This is flippin epic man!
> 
> AND ITS COMING TO FLIPPIN EUROPE!
> 
> ...



Pre-order it from Amazon and it says it's coming out on the 8th (My copy is said to arrive on the 9th, but I'm praying for the 8th)


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 1, 2015)

Ah, 1 week to go!

Also for those of you in EU who got the 1 use glitch (like me), apparently we can reinstall the demo and have our 30 uses. Though I'm not sure how you reinstall it because simply downloading it again still gives me 0 uses.


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> Ah, 1 week to go!
> 
> Also for those of you in EU who got the 1 use glitch (like me), apparently we can reinstall the demo and have our 30 uses. Though I'm not sure how you reinstall it because simply downloading it again still gives me 0 uses.



Not sure about the glitch though, because I'm in the UK and I have my 30 uses.

Oh yeah! Are you ordering from Amazon UK, perchance? It lists Project Mirai as the American pre-order bundle, is this the actual EU version?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow Star said:


> *gasp* New information has been revealed to me! I guess that'll be my backup plan if the cards aren't there. XD



Also, I found this handy website! It has all the ar cards ready to print or scan on screen!


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Not sure about the glitch though, because I'm in the UK and I have my 30 uses.
> 
> Oh yeah! Are you ordering from Amazon UK, perchance? It lists Project Mirai as the American pre-order bundle, is this the actual EU version?
> 
> ...



Ah, thanks for the website link! And yeah, I've ordered from Amazon UK. I was wondering that as well since they show a picture for the launch edition that NA gets. I think pre-ordering from Amazon is going to go one of three ways:
1) Amazon does like rice digital and gives us an EU copy of the game with the American bundle
2) We stupidly get the American version of the game, by which point I give up. XD
3) We get an EU copy of the game, but no bundle. Meaning fans who pre-ordered and expected the bundle are going to be leaving bad reviews.

But it says it's coming from Amazon EU S.a.r.L, so I assume that it'll be the EU copy, but I'm still not sure if we'd get the bundle because SEGA confirmed EU wasn't suppose to get it. I suppose all we can do is cross our fingers for the best result. XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> Ah, thanks for the website link! And yeah, I've ordered from Amazon UK. I was wondering that as well since they show a picture for the launch edition that NA gets. I think pre-ordering from Amazon is going to go one of three ways:
> 1) Amazon does like rice digital and gives us an EU copy of the game with the American bundle
> 2) We stupidly get the American version of the game, by which point I give up. XD
> 3) We get an EU copy of the game, but no bundle. Meaning fans who pre-ordered and expected the bundle are going to be leaving bad reviews.
> ...



Yeah ok, I'll preorder from there and hope I get (1) ahahaha

I kinda think its unfair how EU doesn't get the bundle
i will actually cry if i get the american version

But on another note, do you think they will have English Subs instead of Romaji like in Project Diva? I hope so because I really wanna know why Miku is talking about ICBMs in Senbonzakura lmao


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah ok, I'll preorder from there and hope I get (1) ahahaha
> 
> I kinda think its unfair how EU doesn't get the bundle
> i will actually cry if i get the american version
> ...



Don't worry, I will too. To be honest, I think the bundle in general even America got is kinda bad considering the game was made for the west and Japan got it because it's Miku (even though there's only a couple of minor changes from Mirai 2 and DX, hence why it was a flop in Japan). I was saying to my friends that they should have gathered up a list of all the pre-order bonuses Japan gave out (depending on where you got it from) and you could pick three or 4 different things.

Going from the demo, I doubt it. Unless they plan to implement the feature from F2nd where you could choose to have Romaji or English subs. 

As for why Miku mentions ICBMs, while the wiki says the song is about Japan westernizing, it's better interpreted as Japan's situation in terms of the war or a revolution. Somethi.

I can't quite explain it, but this cover may give you an idea.


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> Don't worry, I will too.
> 
> Going from the demo, I doubt it. Unless they plan to implement the feature from F2nd where you could choose to have Romaji or English subs.
> 
> ...



im glad its finally being released though after 3 months like jeez.

we can cry together

I hope they do, because what if a kid was playing it? 

Was it just me who found LOL really hard to do? I was good with Zenbonsakura, but LOL was freaking hard.


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> im glad its finally being released though after 3 months like jeez.
> 
> we can cry together
> 
> ...



If a kid is playing it, they would probably find it better to keep romaji subs. If I recall, adolescence kinda hints at some controversial or mature-ish themes depending on how you look at it.

Granted, it doesn't have as many songs with dark themes in like PDF2nd or even the one revealed song of Project Diva X (I'm wondering about the subs for that because Raspberry Monster's first few lines says to raise your middle finger. XD) But it does look like the game is going to have Romaji subs looking at it from the view of the demo. There's still hope though that it was just a feature they left out of the demo and will be in the full version.

Even so, I doubt most kids would understand the meaning of the song even if they were presented with the English lyrics. I mean, while the songs have a general story to tell, the producers usually leave it up to the fans to interpret it as they wish.


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> If a kid is playing it, they would probably find it better to keep romaji subs. If I recall, adolescence kinda hints at some controversial or mature-ish themes depending on how you look at it.
> 
> Granted, it doesn't have as many songs with dark themes in like PDF2nd or even the one revealed song of Project Diva X (I'm wondering about the subs for that because Raspberry Monster's first few lines says to raise your middle finger. XD) But it does look like the game is going to have Romaji subs looking at it from the view of the demo. There's still hope though that it was just a feature they left out of the demo and will be in the full version.
> 
> Even so, I doubt most kids would understand the meaning of the song even if they were presented with the English lyrics. I mean, while the songs have a general story to tell, the producers usually leave it up to the fans to interpret it as they wish.



Point. I think quite a lot was skimmed in the demo, like in the Japanese version you can customize the colors of some outfits.


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 1, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Point. I think quite a lot was skimmed in the demo, like in the Japanese version you can customize the colors of some outfits.



Well really, we just got the Japanese demo but translated. Makes sense really. Though I'm sure all features from the Japanese release will be on our release as well. It'd be dumb not to. The only feature of DX I can see them removing from our release is the ability to transfer data from Mirai 2 over (i.e money, unlocked songs, that sort of thing).

Oh, and going back to your previous post; LOL was a lot harder than Senbonzakura. I liked that they gave an easy song and a harder one to play on for the demo so you could test the range in difficulty. Makes me wonder how hard I'll find extreme mode to be on several of the songs like Matryoshka.


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> Well really, we just got the Japanese demo but translated. Makes sense really. Though I'm sure all features from the Japanese release will be on our release as well. It'd be dumb not to. The only feature of DX I can see them removing from our release is the ability to transfer data from Mirai 2 over (i.e money, unlocked songs, that sort of thing).
> 
> Oh, and going back to your previous post; LOL was a lot harder than Senbonzakura. I liked that they gave an easy song and a harder one to play on for the demo so you could test the range in difficulty. Makes me wonder how hard I'll find extreme mode to be on several of the songs like Matryoshka.



but knowing how lazy sega is it will probably be there

Yeah, seems like it.


I AM HYPED NOW AAAAAAAH


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2015)

Think there's a post we can't read due to post glitch.  Fixing it by posting

Bump!


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi guys! I'm having trouble ordering from Amazon UK.
It has two versions listed, the one with the bundle for ?31 ish, and the one by Koch International which is ?25. The bundle one is sold by Sega of America, so I'm thinking its the American version, but I'm not sure! Can someone who has ordered help out?


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hi guys! I'm having trouble ordering from Amazon UK.
> It has two versions listed, the one with the bundle for ?31 ish, and the one by Koch International which is ?25. The bundle one is sold by Sega of America, so I'm thinking its the American version, but I'm not sure! Can someone who has ordered help out?



You want the ?25 one. I'm really ticked because the copy I pre-ordered was the American one, but it said from Amazon of EU at the time, so I thought I was safe. Apparently not since it changed to Sega of America and they brought up another option (A week before release?! Really Amazon?!)

But yeah, you want the ?25 one and I thank you for posting your question now to save me a ton of anger for waiting later on. XDD


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> You want the ?25 one. I'm really ticked because the copy I pre-ordered was the American one, but it said from Amazon of EU at the time, so I thought I was safe. Apparently not since it changed to Sega of America and they brought up another option (A week before release?! Really Amazon?!)
> 
> But yeah, you want the ?25 one and I thank you for posting your question now to save me a ton of anger for waiting later on. XDD


 Oh no! Cancel your order!


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh no! Cancel your order!



Trust me, I did and I ordered the _correct_ one now. Ah, you saved me big time from being angry later on. XD At least I still get my AR cards, so that's a relief. ^_^ That's really sneaky though, to not bring up the EU version until just over a week before release when that American has been up since July.... *glares at Amazon*

And now my delivery estimate is the 12th... two days before college. *sigh*


----------



## bloomwaker (Sep 3, 2015)

I seem to not be very good at this sort of game, haha. 

Then again, I've never owned one before this, so I'll chalk that up as my excuse. Maybe I'll just have to stick to listening to Mitchie M's Miku songs as I play other things on my backlog. 






If everyone could tune Vocaloids like Mitchie M, oh my.


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> Trust me, I did and I ordered the _correct_ one now. Ah, you saved me big time from being angry later on. XD At least I still get my AR cards, so that's a relief. ^_^ That's really sneaky though, to not bring up the EU version until just over a week before release when that American has been up since July.... *glares at Amazon*
> 
> And now my delivery estimate is the 12th... two days before college. *sigh*


Oh good :3

And luckily, my family has prime so it should arrive on the day!


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 3, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> I seem to not be very good at this sort of game, haha.
> 
> Then again, I've never owned one before this, so I'll chalk that up as my excuse. Maybe I'll just have to stick to listening to Mitchie M's Miku songs as I play other things on my backlog.
> 
> ...



Mitchie M is really good. (I'm praying so hard for Ai Dee to be in Project Diva X. ) If you need practice before the game's release, my friend put a playlist together of the songs in hard perfect, but in the order they appear on the song selection screen. Click here. Of course, immediately jumping onto hard perfects isn't normally the best way to practice, but it helps give you an idea of the songs rhythm, which ones will prove to be the challenge (Skeleton Orchestra and Lilia is going to be the death of me...) and then I know about 6 songs get a bonus 'extreme' mode (I know Matryoshka and Invisible are a couple on extreme, but I can't remember the rest). Just grab your 3DS and try to hit the buttons at the same time the person in the video does. ^_^"



MayorEvvie said:


> Oh good :3
> 
> And luckily, my family has prime so it should arrive on the day!



Ah, lucky! I just have to pray for mine to be a lucky copy and get there on the day. XD If not, then oh well... My 3DS is coming with me to college. Have you decided who's going to be the vocaloid you start with on the rooms? I may have planned ahead and decided who gets what room and what all of them are going to wear. XD


----------



## Megan. (Sep 3, 2015)

I didn't even know about this game until yesterday. I'm going to pre-order my copy tomorrow, I can't wait~


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> Mitchie M is really good. (I'm praying so hard for Ai Dee to be in Project Diva X. ) If you need practice before the game's release, my friend put a playlist together of the songs in hard perfect, but in the order they appear on the song selection screen. Click here. Of course, immediately jumping onto hard perfects isn't normally the best way to practice, but it helps give you an idea of the songs rhythm, which ones will prove to be the challenge (Skeleton Orchestra and Lilia is going to be the death of me...) and then I know about 6 songs get a bonus 'extreme' mode (I know Matryoshka and Invisible are a couple on extreme, but I can't remember the rest). Just grab your 3DS and try to hit the buttons at the same time the person in the video does. ^_^"
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, lucky! I just have to pray for mine to be a lucky copy and get there on the day. XD If not, then oh well... My 3DS is coming with me to college. Have you decided who's going to be the vocaloid you start with on the rooms? I may have planned ahead and decided who gets what room and what all of them are going to wear. XD


I'm going to Miku or Luka!  I love the 1 2 Fanclub outfits they're super cute!


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm going to Miku or Luka!  I love the 1 2 Fanclub outfits they're super cute!



Mmmm, 1 2 Fanclub outfits are adorable. XD I'm starting with Rin. I don't know what outfit to give her until I unlock her Pajama outfit (that hair style is too funny. XDD) I may keep her in her 'The Celestial Fox' outfit until I unlock the pj's. XD

I do love the ability to mix and match with other outfits, hairstyles, etc. And even mix and match with the other vocaloid's costumes. XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> Mmmm, 1 2 Fanclub outfits are adorable. XD I'm starting with Rin. I don't know what outfit to give her until I unlock her Pajama outfit (that hair style is too funny. XDD) I may keep her in her 'The Celestial Fox' outfit until I unlock the pj's. XD
> 
> I do love the ability to mix and match with other outfits, hairstyles, etc. And even mix and match with the other vocaloid's costumes. XD



Eh?? You can do that??

Anyways, finally preordered! Expected for the 11th 

*for ages i was too distracted with playing the demon to order lmao*


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Eh?? You can do that??
> 
> Anyways, finally preordered! Expected for the 11th
> 
> *for ages i was too distracted with playing the demon to order lmao*



Yeah you can do that. Say, for example; I wanted Rin to wear Miku's deep sea girl dress or Luka's No Logic outfit, but with Rin's Celestial Fox Hair, I can do that. XD I think if you choose hair from another vocaloid, you get their accessories (like hats, flowers, hairpins... that sort of thing) I'm pretty sure Gumi's outfits can be used as well for the combinations.

Ah, you're so lucky to get it on the 11th.... Stupid 12th. XD Then again, it _is_ only an estimate, so I could be lucky and get it on the 11th. XDD


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> Yeah you can do that. Say, for example; I wanted Rin to wear Miku's deep sea girl dress or Luka's No Logic outfit, but with Rin's Celestial Fox Hair, I can do that. XD I think if you choose hair from another vocaloid, you get their accessories (like hats, flowers, hairpins... that sort of thing) I'm pretty sure Gumi's outfits can be used as well for the combinations.
> 
> Ah, you're so lucky to get it on the 11th.... Stupid 12th. XD Then again, it _is_ only an estimate, so I could be lucky and get it on the 11th. XDD



Awesome! *gives everyone fox ears because they are awesome* Will the colors change depending on the character? And also, can any character do any song, or is it only the ones they can? Not sure lol...

And let's hope for the best!


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2015)

Had been meaning to try the demo for a while and finally got around to trying it this afternoon. Loving the gameplay, but after about twenty minutes the music was grating on my ears. I did have a headache before trying it though so I guess I'll give it another shot when I'm feeling less dead.


----------



## cIementine (Sep 4, 2015)

i'm not at all into vocaloids but it seems like a pretty cool game, since i love guitar hero and dance machines at arcades and all that!


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

Tina said:


> Had been meaning to try the demo for a while and finally got around to trying it this afternoon. Loving the gameplay, but after about twenty minutes the music was grating on my ears. I did have a headache before trying it though so I guess I'll give it another shot when I'm feeling less dead.



Ah, I'm sure it will be better when you feel better, but a lot of people dont like the JPop and that's ok too :3


----------



## milkyi (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm going to Miku or Luka!  I love the 1 2 Fanclub outfits they're super cute!



I'm going to go with Miku and Luka c: (I'll switch between them but Luka is going to be my main girl.)


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I'm going to go with Miku and Luka c: (I'll switch between them but Luka is going to be my main girl.)



Awesome! I'm really looking forward to it! Have you preordered?


----------



## milkyi (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Awesome! *gives everyone fox ears because they are awesome* Will the colors change depending on the character? And also, can any character do any song, or is it only the ones they can? Not sure lol...
> 
> And let's hope for the best!



I'm pretty sure you can change some colors of the outfits to match that character too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Awesome! I'm really looking forward to it! Have you preordered?



Yup!


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I'm pretty sure you can change some colors of the outfits to match that character too.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



aww great! do you get it on the 8th or 11th?


----------



## milkyi (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> aww great! do you get it on the 8th or 11th?



The 8th. (I've been waiting for this game since may xD)


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Awesome! *gives everyone fox ears because they are awesome* Will the colors change depending on the character? And also, can any character do any song, or is it only the ones they can? Not sure lol...
> 
> And let's hope for the best!



I don't believe the colours change for each character, but I know some outfit can have custom colours set to them (Age Age Again, 1925, and Electric Angel are a few I know from the top of my head with this custom feature) However, I don't know if you can choose what bit gets the colour change or if it's set to a particular bit. As for the songs, it works like Project Diva where you can set any vocaloid to any song and they follow the motions, but only certain songs will change the voice to the matching vocaloid. I believe the list for the song with changeable voices on is (put in a spoiler in case people don't want to know what songs and changeable and who can sing what XD):



Spoiler



Animal Fortunetelling (Miku, Rin, Luka, Meiko)
Embarassment Hiding Adolescence (Len, Kaito)
Snowman (Len, Kaito)
1925 (Miku, Rin, Len, Luka, Kaito, Meiko)
Reverse Rainbow (Miku and Rin, Rin and Len, Miku and Luka)
Electric Angel (Miku, Luka, Rin)
Interviewer (Miku, Luka)
Sing and Smile (Miku, Rin, Len, Luka, Kaito, Meiko)
Tri-colour Airline (Miku, Rin, Luke, Meiko)
Delusion Sketch (Miku, Rin)
Romeo and Cinderella (Miku, Rin, Luka)
Piano x Forte x Scandal (Meiko, Rin, Miku, Kaito)
My Time (Miku, Rin, Len)



So yeah, a small selection from the 40-ish that can have the voice changed to the matching vocaloid, but it's a nice start and could leave hope for a similar sort of thing to appear in the Project Diva franchise.


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> I don't believe the colours change for each character, but I know some outfit can have custom colours set to them (Age Age Again, 1925, and Electric Angel are a few I know from the top of my head with this custom feature) However, I don't know if you can choose what bit gets the colour change or if it's set to a particular bit. As for the songs, it works like Project Diva where you can set any vocaloid to any song and they follow the motions, but only certain songs will change the voice to the matching vocaloid. I believe the list for the song with changeable voices on is (put in a spoiler in case people don't want to know what songs and changeable and who can sing what XD):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I see! I'll google this, thanks!

AND THE HYPE IS REAL HOW WILL I GET THROUGH THIS WEEK

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH MY GOD THIS KAITO COSTUME



Spoiler


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh I see! I'll google this, thanks!
> 
> AND THE HYPE IS REAL HOW WILL I GET THROUGH THIS WEEK
> 
> ...



That's actually not a costume, but an alternate face you can set for him.


Spoiler



I think when you collect all of Miku's costume, you unlock Miku's extra face which is her Hachune face. Collect all character's costumes and you unlock the Mikudayo face (or the nightmare fuel face as I like to call it) XD
That Kaito one is his hero face which is unlocked by collecting all Kaito costume and can be applied to any costume he has. XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> That's actually not a costume, but an alternate face you can set for him.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



yeah I know its the best LOL

Also! For you guys, I made a list of all customizable costumes and their wearers!


Spoiler: List



1925 (MIKU)
Cendrillion (MIKU)
Romeo and Cinderella (MIKU)
Mundane World Domination (MIKU)
Electric Love (MIKU)
Electric Angel (MIKU)
Interviewer (MIKU)
Piano x Forte x Scandal (MIKU)
glow (MIKU)
shake it! (MIKU)
Arle (MIKU)
Sweet Magic (RIN)
The Celestial Fox (RIN)
1925 (RIN)
Adolescence (RIN)
Romeo and Cinderella (RIN)
Electric Angel (RIN)
Piano x Forte x Scandal (RIN)
shake it! (RIN)
Embarassment-Hiding Adolecence (LEN)
1925 (LEN)
Adolescence (LEN)
Snowman (LEN)
shake it! (LEN)
1925 (LUKA)
Romeo and Cinderella (LUKA)
Electric Angel (LUKA)
Interviewer (LUKA)
Embarassment Hiding Adolescence (KAITO)
1925 (KAITO)
Cendrilion (KAITO)
Snowman (KAITO)
Piano x Forte x Scandal (KAITO)
Satan (KAITO)
Payapaya Kitten (MEIKO)
1925 (MEIKO)
Piano x Forte x Scandal (MEIKO)


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

Wait, can we only pick one room for the entire game, or can we switch between?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, can we only pick one room for the entire game, or can we switch between?


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Wait, can we only pick one room for the entire game, or can we switch between?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait, can we only pick one room for the entire game, or can we switch between?



We can switch between them.


----------



## himeki (Sep 4, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> We can switch between them.



Oh, phew! Got worried you can't XD

Eeeeee! I wanna put Meiko in cute little fox ears :3


----------



## milkday (Sep 5, 2015)

Should I get this? I know nothing about it, but I got the demo and it's cute and fun :3


----------



## himeki (Sep 5, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> Should I get this? I know nothing about it, but I got the demo and it's cute and fun :3



 I think I said this to someone else, but I honestly wouldn't reccomend it to those who don't know Vocalpids


----------



## milkday (Sep 5, 2015)

It's cute and I like rhythm games tho. It's more fun than anything I've played in ages


----------



## milkyi (Sep 5, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> It's cute and I like rhythm games tho. It's more fun than anything I've played in ages



Then get it! You don't have to like vocaloid


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

I got so excited when I saw this on the eshop. I love vocaloids ^^


----------



## himeki (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm really exited for it!

@kiss Go for it then!

I wanna listen to 1 2 fan club


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 5, 2015)

Only two more days to go before the game comes out in the states so excited gonna wake up early on Tuesday and rush over to my GameStop since its like only 10 minutes away from my house once I get it I shall post a pic of the game on here XD..


----------



## milkyi (Sep 5, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> Only two more days to go before the game comes out in the states so excited gonna wake up early on Tuesday and rush over to my GameStop since its like only 10 minutes away from my house once I get it I shall post a pic of the game on here XD..



I have school so I cant go super early.


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> Only two more days to go before the game comes out in the states so excited gonna wake up early on Tuesday and rush over to my GameStop since its like only 10 minutes away from my house once I get it I shall post a pic of the game on here XD..



Lucky! Here in the UK it doesnt release till Friday :/


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2015)

Does anyone in the UK know which shops are going to stock this? I didn't preorder it as I figured it'd be easier to just pick it up on my way home from college on Friday, but I can't seem to find it listed as coming soon on any websites from stores near me...


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Does anyone in the UK know which shops are going to stock this? I didn't preorder it as I figured it'd be easier to just pick it up on my way home from college on Friday, but I can't seem to find it listed as coming soon on any websites from stores near me...



Actually, from what I've seen, UK shops except from Amazon are refusing to acknowledge its existence... honestly, I would just get it from the UK Amazon seller.


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Actually, from what I've seen, UK shops except from Amazon are refusing to acknowledge its existence... honestly, I would just get it from the UK Amazon seller.



Huh? Quite a few of the big retailers are also carrying it e.g. ShopTo, Gameseek, Zavvi, Games Centre, etc. Also some lesser known retailers like 365games and shop4world have it stock too - they've much lower prices on it too (?20-22).


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

Tina said:


> Huh? Quite a few of the big retailers are also carrying it e.g. ShopTo, Gameseek, Zavvi, Games Centre, etc. Also some lesser known retailers like 365games and shop4world have it stock too - they've much lower prices on it too (?20-22).



Eh? I couldn't find it ANYWHERE in the uk when I googled it?


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

WAAH AMERICA GETS IT IN A FEW HOURS AND I HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL FRIDAY ;3;


----------



## milkyi (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> WAAH AMERICA GETS IT IN A FEW HOURS AND I HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL FRIDAY ;3;



You can feed your thirst for Mirai with the official website http://miku.sega.com/miraidx/index.html


----------



## himeki (Sep 8, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> You can feed your thirst for Mirai with the official website http://miku.sega.com/miraidx/index.html



They translated it?  I was running off google translate!


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 8, 2015)

Went to my GameStop today and pick up my copy of the game that I had preorder I am very excited about getting it. Gonna be playing the game the whole day now.



Spoiler


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 8, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> Went to my GameStop today and pick up my copy of the game that I had preorder I am very excited about getting it. Gonna be playing the game the whole day now.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



*whimpers in corner* Just a few more days... I must stay strong. For chibi Rin. XD


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 8, 2015)

I kinda have regret now in getting that game. Cause its a game that will devour your soul cause you will not stop playing it since it has so many things to do in it. It even has a mini game inside of it that's kinda similar to Dr Mario. It even has a two player option so you can play with your friend. The game is called PuyoPuyo also to use the AR cards for the songs you gotta unlock them first in the game.

Also in the game it even has a studio in which you can like make your owned songs and everything c.c.. I am telling you for those who are getting the game be warned its a highly addicting game that you will not stop playing. Oh and also the AR character cards is just a normal card that the character pops out and you can also take pics with it and make them do poses.


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 8, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> I kinda have regret now in getting that game. Cause its a game that will devour your soul cause you will not stop playing it since it has so many things to do in it. It even has a mini game inside of it that's kinda similar to Dr Mario. It even has a two player option so you can play with your friend. The game is called PuyoPuyo also to use the AR cards for the songs you gotta unlock them first in the game.
> 
> Also in the game it even has a studio in which you can like make your owned songs and everything c.c.. I am telling you for those who are getting the game be warned its a highly addicting game that you will not stop playing. Oh and also the AR character cards is just a normal card that the character pops out and you can also take pics with it and make them do poses.



PuyoPuyo has been one of Sega's oldest games. I'm so happy it's in the game. Have you had a chance to play Reversi with your chosen partner yet? That's another minigame to play with them.

I can't wait for UK release....


----------



## himeki (Sep 8, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> *whimpers in corner* Just a few more days... I must stay strong. For chibi Rin. XD



for gumi, we shall stay strong


Also, is there English subs? I'm really annoyed because some songs still have the japanesese name, others don't.


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 8, 2015)

In my version that I have the lyrics for the songs are in Japanese which sucks c.c. But everything else is in English.


----------



## himeki (Sep 9, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> In my version that I have the lyrics for the songs are in Japanese which sucks c.c. But everything else is in English.



ugh, that's annoying

bump


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

Now, I'm disappointed with Amazon. They still havent dispatched nor started processing my order, and prime promised it tomorrow. If I don't get a dispatch notice (for launch day) by the time I wake up, I'm canceling my order and getting it from the eshop.


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Now, I'm disappointed with Amazon. They still havent dispatched nor started processing my order, and prime promised it tomorrow. If I don't get a dispatch notice (for launch day) by the time I wake up, I'm canceling my order and getting it from the eshop.



I have the same issue, but it could be that Amazon is too lazy to update it.

EU's handling on this game has been so bad.... *sigh* I would download it, but I don't have enough space on my SD for it and I don't want to waste more money than I need to on this game. I'll just wait patiently. As long as I get it in the end.


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> I have the same issue, but it could be that Amazon is too lazy to update it.
> 
> EU's handling on this game has been so bad.... *sigh* I would download it, but I don't have enough space on my SD for it and I don't want to waste more money than I need to on this game. I'll just wait patiently. As long as I get it in the end.



I think I might have enough room to squish it in-if I don't get a dispatch notice by the time I wake up, I'm just gonna cancel Amazon and just eShop it. Yeah, they've treated it really badly in the EU, and it's honestly disappointing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow Star said:


> I have the same issue, but it could be that Amazon is too lazy to update it.
> 
> EU's handling on this game has been so bad.... *sigh* I would download it, but I don't have enough space on my SD for it and I don't want to waste more money than I need to on this game. I'll just wait patiently. As long as I get it in the end.



I think I might have enough room to squish it in-if I don't get a dispatch notice by the time I wake up, I'm just gonna cancel Amazon and just eShop it. Yeah, they've treated it really badly in the EU, and it's honestly disappointing.


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I think I might have enough room to squish it in-if I don't get a dispatch notice by the time I wake up, I'm just gonna cancel Amazon and just eShop it. Yeah, they've treated it really badly in the EU, and it's honestly disappointing.




It's weird because amazon say it's not been dispatched, yet when I track the order it says "Arriving tomorrow" (since it's gone midnight now) but again also says "We've got your order." :/ Not sure what to make of it.


----------



## himeki (Sep 11, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> It's weird because amazon say it's not been dispatched, yet when I track the order it says "Arriving tomorrow" (since it's gone midnight now) but again also says "We've got your order." :/ Not sure what to make of it.



Today I woke up to an email stating that it has been delayed until the 26th September to the 5th October. I am physically shaking with rage, no lie. I woke up early to an email, only to see that I had that and not a dispatch notice. I'm fuming, and its not even on the freaking eShop yet. If this is a country wide delay, I am physically gonna bash my head against a wall and cry, because Sega has screwed us around with this game.


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Today I woke up to an email stating that it has been delayed until the 26th September to the 5th October. I am physically shaking with rage, no lie. I woke up early to an email, only to see that I had that and not a dispatch notice. I'm fuming, and its not even on the freaking eShop yet. If this is a country wide delay, I am physically gonna bash my head against a wall and cry, because Sega has screwed us around with this game.



I bought it on my mum's account, so I don't know her email account to check. While I am fuming, I would love it if we got some sort of reason as to why it's been delayed for us _again_.

I was hoping to play it this weekend and during my days off of college during the week... but I'm going to be so deep in college work that I'm not going to be able to play it until half-term, i.e: Halloween.


----------



## himeki (Sep 11, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> I bought it on my mum's account, so I don't know her email account to check. While I am fuming, I would love it if we got some sort of reason as to why it's been delayed for us _again_.
> 
> I was hoping to play it this weekend and during my days off of college during the week... but I'm going to be so deep in college work that I'm not going to be able to play it until half-term, i.e: Halloween.


I was hoping to be able to come home and just play. eShop is stating the original date, but the actual game can't be bought yet. I'm getting it from there ASAP.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Today I woke up to an email stating that it has been delayed until the 26th September to the 5th October. I am physically shaking with rage, no lie. I woke up early to an email, only to see that I had that and not a dispatch notice. I'm fuming, and its not even on the freaking eShop yet. If this is a country wide delay, I am physically gonna bash my head against a wall and cry, because Sega has screwed us around with this game.



According to  this  page (from the UK Nintendo site) it is on the eshop now, though I don't have my 3ds on me to confirm this. 

Either way though, does anyone know how much the eshop version is / will be? If I can't find it in shops (which is probably going to be the case) I'll probably grab an eshop card and get it on there instead, but I don't use the eshop much so I don't want to end up putting too much credit on that I may never use up


----------



## himeki (Sep 11, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> According to  this  page (from the UK Nintendo site) it is on the eshop now, though I don't have my 3ds on me to confirm this.
> 
> Either way though, does anyone know how much the eshop version is / will be? If I can't find it in shops (which is probably going to be the case) I'll probably grab an eshop card and get it on there instead, but I don't use the eshop much so I don't want to end up putting too much credit on that I may never use up



29.99 I think. And I don't believe it is there, but if it is then it will be the only thing that makes my day better.


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> 29.99 I think. And I don't believe it is there, but if it is then it will be the only thing that makes my day better.



I've just checked e-shop. You can only download the demo still.


----------



## himeki (Sep 11, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> I've just checked e-shop. You can only download the demo still.



Greaaaaaaaaat. Clearing up gunk from my SD, because this game is gonna be freaking huge. My day has pretty much been ruined. A giant tractor might have well bumped into my house.


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Greaaaaaaaaat. Clearing up gunk from my SD, because this game is gonna be freaking huge. My day has pretty much been ruined. A giant tractor might have well bumped into my house.



It's still pretty early in the day. Give it a few hours then try again maybe? I would check myself, but I have to go to volunteer work in an hour and won't be back until lunch


----------



## himeki (Sep 11, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> It's still pretty early in the day. Give it a few hours then try again maybe? I would check myself, but I have to go to volunteer work in an hour and won't be back until lunch



Yeah, I think I will. I'm on my way to class right now, so I can't check until 4 pm ish. But, if it truly is delayed EU-wide, then people will start making articles and threads around lunchtime.


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, I think I will. I'm on my way to class right now, so I can't check until 4 pm ish. But, if it truly is delayed EU-wide, then people will start making articles and threads around lunchtime.



That's what I was thinking. I'll post in the thread if I can find articles on it.


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 11, 2015)

Okay, so we're not the only ones affected. But the only place I can find of people talking about it at the moment is reddit:
https://www.reddit.com/r/3DS/comments/3kiup4/anyone_from_europe_specifically_germany_having/


----------



## milkyi (Sep 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Greaaaaaaaaat. Clearing up gunk from my SD, because this game is gonna be freaking huge. My day has pretty much been ruined. A giant tractor might have well bumped into my house.



I'm pretty sure is is 1,700 blocks or more.


----------



## himeki (Sep 11, 2015)

I seriously hope to god that this is just an accident and not a permenant delay. Any eShop updates?


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I seriously hope to god that this is just an accident and not a permenant delay. Any eShop updates?



It's not available on the eShop. 

Most UK retailers have updated their sites to show a delay on the game ("sold out" / "2-4 week dispatch" / "backorder" / etc) so looks like there is an issue of some sort. It also applies outside the UK as well. Heard that it's not available in-stores either. Guess it's safe to assume stock shortages, problems getting stock out, or probably more likely (due to lack of digital copy available) the game has been put back.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

Tina said:


> It's not available on the eShop.
> 
> Most UK retailers have updated their sites to show a delay on the game ("sold out" / "2-4 week dispatch" / "backorder" / etc) so looks like there is an issue of some sort. It also applies outside the UK as well. Heard that it's not available in-stores either. Guess it's safe to assume stock shortages, problems getting stock out, or probably more likely (due to lack of digital copy available) the game has been put back.



Yeah, given it were supposed to come out in August or something before they pulled it even further. Shame though they can't handle their releases properly, but Sega nowadays can't so not surprised.


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 11, 2015)

So me and my friend are able to get it on Eshop now. If you're just checking it now, then turn your 3ds off and turn it back on. It should be up.

And it turns out I do have enough space on my 3DS, but my mum says to wait until Tuesday.


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> So me and my friend are able to get it on Eshop now. If you're just checking it now, then turn your 3ds off and turn it back on. It should be up.
> 
> And it turns out I do have enough space on my 3DS, but my mum says to wait until Tuesday.



Oh, so it is now!  

Well, that's going to make this title harder to resist. Especially at ?30!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 11, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> So me and my friend are able to get it on Eshop now. If you're just checking it now, then turn your 3ds off and turn it back on. It should be up.
> 
> And it turns out I do have enough space on my 3DS, but my mum says to wait until Tuesday.



How much does it cost? I still need to go grab a eshop card between changing buses to get home


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> So me and my friend are able to get it on Eshop now. If you're just checking it now, then turn your 3ds off and turn it back on. It should be up.
> 
> And it turns out I do have enough space on my 3DS, but my mum says to wait until Tuesday.



That was fast quiche of them. Sooo.. Sega can handle 3DS but not the PS Vita, interesting.


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> How much does it cost? I still need to go grab a eshop card between changing buses to get home



It's ?29.99 on the eShop.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 11, 2015)

Tina said:


> It's ?29.99 on the eShop.



Ah, thanks. I'll get two ?15 cards then so I don't have left over money that I'll never spend


----------



## himeki (Sep 11, 2015)

THANK GOD. I can finally play this freaking game. I am gonna dash off the bus and grab my card when I get back LMAO


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

Hope they fix up the physical release if at all, then I might get. I really hate this digital-only shenanigan they pull. Yes it might be convenient to just have it to your account regardless of where you go but I like my things plastic in my hand, dude.


----------



## himeki (Sep 11, 2015)

Moko said:


> Hope they fix up the physical release if at all, then I might get. I really hate this digital-only shenanigan they pull. Yes it might be convenient to just have it to your account regardless of where you go but I like my things plastic in my hand, dude.



I agree. I have to print the Ar cards now, and the box was nice. Plus, my sd card is filled with 4 year old selfies.


How ironic...the song playing in my phone is "The Disappearane of Hatsune Miku"


ILLUMINATI CONFIRMED.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

Yeah, as they did with Code of Princess. Ohh right lewd game = digital only -snort-


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 11, 2015)

Currently watching my friend play it in a skype call. Gosh they're just so adorable. >_< Though, how do you change the voices for the songs that can have their voices changed?


----------



## himeki (Sep 11, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> Currently watching my friend play it in a skype call. Gosh they're just so adorable. >_< Though, how do you change the voices for the songs that can have their voices changed?



No idea, but my SD is too full so I have to use 8GB one .-.

EDIT: You just have to keep beating it until every voice unlocks.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 11, 2015)

I've just had to go look for my raspberry pi just to steal the SD card from it because there wasn't enough room on the one in my 3ds, wipe the pi one and format it properly >_< 

The game is finally downloading now though


----------



## himeki (Sep 11, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I've just had to go look for my raspberry pi just to steal the SD card from it because there wasn't enough room on the one in my 3ds, wipe the pi one and format it properly >_<
> 
> The game is finally downloading now though


Same! And I have 8GB of storage now, heheheh


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 12, 2015)

So amazon only notify you of the delay the day it's supposed to be delivered. My delivery date on my physical copy changed today to "30th September - 7th October" so I cancelled and I am now downloading it as we speak. On the upside of things, my dad is getting me a larger micro sd card for my 3DS since this game takes up any remaining memory I have. It's worth it though. ^_^


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> So amazon only notify you of the delay the day it's supposed to be delivered. My delivery date on my physical copy changed today to "30th September - 7th October" so I cancelled and I am now downloading it as we speak. On the upside of things, my dad is getting me a larger micro sd card for my 3DS since this game takes up any remaining memory I have. It's worth it though. ^_^


Wow, that's annoying. I downloaded it last night, and I already cleared all the songs at least once....


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Wow, that's annoying. I downloaded it last night, and I already cleared all the songs at least once....



Yeah, it is. At least I get to play it now though. Clearing the songs shouldn't take too long. A friend of mine did it in about 2-3 hours with breaks in between to visit the vocaloids themselves.


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> Yeah, it is. At least I get to play it now though. Clearing the songs shouldn't take too long. A friend of mine did it in about 2-3 hours with breaks in between to visit the vocaloids themselves.



The real pain is mastering all modes of 1925 just so you can't get all the voices ahah.

Currently, my favourites are Skeleton Orchestra and Lilia, and Common World Domination!


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> The real pain is mastering all modes of 1925 just so you can't get all the voices ahah.
> 
> Currently, my favourites are Skeleton Orchestra and Lilia, and Common World Domination!



Oh yeah, how do you unlock the voices? Do you just play the song at higher difficulties or just playing it over and over again until the voices unlock?


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> Oh yeah, how do you unlock the voices? Do you just play the song at higher difficulties or just playing it over and over again until the voices unlock?


Basically what you do is, play it once with the default on one difficulty, then play it again at a different, and then you unlock the new voice. So for songs like 1925, you'd need to clear every difficulty on both modes.

And yay, I finally finished my dance!


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Basically what you do is, play it once with the default on one difficulty, then play it again at a different, and then you unlock the new voice. So for songs like 1925, you'd need to clear every difficulty on both modes.
> 
> And yay, I finally finished my dance!



Ah, I see. Well, the only ones you need to clear everything on to unlock all voices is Sing & Smile and 1925. The others don't go far beyond of all of one mode (so like, all of tap mode) then easy of the other.

And congrats on finishing the dance! My game is just about ready to finish downloading. So much excitement. I keep checking every few minutes. XD


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> Ah, I see. Well, the only ones you need to clear everything on to unlock all voices is Sing & Smile and 1925. The others don't go far beyond of all of one mode (so like, all of tap mode) then easy of the other.
> 
> And congrats on finishing the dance! My game is just about ready to finish downloading. So much excitement. I keep checking every few minutes. XD


I did that too haha! My game downloaded in about 20 minutes though  It's super fun!


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I did that too haha! My game downloaded in about 20 minutes though  It's super fun!



Ah, lucky. My internet is a bit bad at the moment, so the game has been taking all day to download so far.  (Probably didn't help that I watched youtube and played Splatoon while waiting XD) Still, only 2% left!


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> Ah, lucky. My internet is a bit bad at the moment, so the game has been taking all day to download so far.  (Probably didn't help that I watched youtube and played Splatoon while waiting XD) Still, only 2% left!



Woo! I kinda wish there was like an online VS mode where you have to get a better score, but oh well.


----------



## milkyi (Sep 13, 2015)

Bump, because this game is awesome, and more people should know about it.


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 14, 2015)

This game (with animal crossing) is the only thing keeping me sane at college.

I also hate going against Meiko in PuyoPuyo (she's vicious at it). I thought it would be harder to earn money in this game, but's surprisingly not. Even without doing the rainbow lines, you can get away with 4000 on normal. Which, when the penthouse costs 30k a week, it makes it really easy to obtain and keep.

Have you guys been giving your vocaloids allowance? I have, but they either waste it on drinks or putting it into their savings. Though, they have bought several costumes as well.


----------



## milkyi (Sep 14, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> This game (with animal crossing) is the only thing keeping me sane at college.
> 
> I also hate going against Meiko in PuyoPuyo (she's vicious at it). I thought it would be harder to earn money in this game, but's surprisingly not. Even without doing the rainbow lines, you can get away with 4000 on normal. Which, when the penthouse costs 30k a week, it makes it really easy to obtain and keep.
> 
> Have you guys been giving your vocaloids allowance? I have, but they either waste it on drinks or putting it into their savings. Though, they have bought several costumes as well.



 Luka keeps buying food. xD Miku doesn't buy much; I usually play on Normal but have been trying Hard. My fingers are dead; send help pls.


----------



## himeki (Sep 14, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> This game (with animal crossing) is the only thing keeping me sane at college.
> 
> I also hate going against Meiko in PuyoPuyo (she's vicious at it). I thought it would be harder to earn money in this game, but's surprisingly not. Even without doing the rainbow lines, you can get away with 4000 on normal. Which, when the penthouse costs 30k a week, it makes it really easy to obtain and keep.
> 
> Have you guys been giving your vocaloids allowance? I have, but they either waste it on drinks or putting it into their savings. Though, they have bought several costumes as well.



I'm giving Kaito and Miku an allwoance because it helps to get the pajamas.


I WANT THAT HERO FACE

Oh yeah! Try puyo puyo on Super Easy first


----------



## xiaonu (Sep 15, 2015)

i went to gamestop near me and they didnt have the game anywhere on display for some reason. the worker wasnt really helpful and was pretending to be busy stocking stuff... its okay though, i ended up buying it on best buys ebay. its estimated to arrive tomorrow. i caved in to buy it now before the limited edition wallet chain/ar cards become sold out.


----------



## Shadow Star (Sep 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm giving Kaito and Miku an allwoance because it helps to get the pajamas.
> 
> 
> I WANT THAT HERO FACE
> ...



*totally didn't know you could change the difficulty* ....No wonder I was struggling with Meiko. *sigh* Oh well! I got Miku and Kaito's puyopuyo costumes, so all that's left to unlock is the Pajama's. Then I get the faces. Time to start saving my in game money for the penthouse!


----------



## milkyi (Sep 20, 2015)

Bump owo


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 21, 2015)

Just got this game today~ Literally just came home with it minutes ago. Haven't even opened it yet but it'll be the next thing I do!

I'm a big fan of Vocaloids, Luka Megurine in particular (marry me Luka (//∇//)

I haven't gotten to play any of the other Project Diva games because I only own Nintendo systems. I hope I enjoy it ^^


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Basically what you do is, play it once with the default on one difficulty, then play it again at a different, and then you unlock the new voice. So for songs like 1925, you'd need to clear every difficulty on both modes.
> 
> And yay, I finally finished my dance!



Pretty sure this is wrong because

a) I didn't start getting alt vocals until I did tap mode (started button first)
b)I have all vocals for SING&SMILE and 1925 and I haven't even touched button hard for either

pretty positive all it is is replay tap mode enough times for the songs

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow Star said:


> *totally didn't know you could change the difficulty* ....No wonder I was struggling with Meiko. *sigh* Oh well! I got Miku and Kaito's puyopuyo costumes, so all that's left to unlock is the Pajama's. Then I get the faces. Time to start saving my in game money for the penthouse!



tbh MEIKO is hell even on super easy imo

I think my main problem is it takes way too long for the game to drop down the next blocks for me


----------



## jiny (Sep 26, 2015)

I need this game! If you can't tell...


----------



## milkyi (Sep 30, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I need this game! If you can't tell...



Bump!

Also lol, I was dying to play it since may, is that Sakura Miku in your siggy?


----------

